# my dwarf gourami is completely colorless!!



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi to all!
for almost one month my dwarf gourami was almost not eating and turned very pale in color, while the other gourami was completely bright in color and eating a lot. Yesterday, while i cleaned the tank, the plae gourami kinda tilted on its side, so i thought it was going to die, so i transfered it to a 5 gallon tank right away. it doesn't eat, and there is a 1 and a half cm. long see through brown string of ...don't know waht, coming out of its belly. are that parasites?
please help me, i think it is close to dying!!!!!!


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Possibly parasites...bit is that long string towards the back of his stomach? if so them it might be "waste" and he may have a digestion problem what have you been feeding him?


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

i cant tell if it is towards or away from his stomach, but i thin it is parasites. it is clear brown and really soft, as it seems. i feed him brine shrimp, algae flakes, and sometimes bloodworms. today he gave up on food and is kind of laying on its side and breathing slowly. when i tap the glass hard, and i mean hard, he moves a little. i think he is going to die soon. 
i hope i can treat it with something if its not too late.
should i dose the tank with a parasite medicen?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It don't sound like parasites to me. It sounds more like the other fish has stressed this one out so much he won't make it. Sorry!

Depending on what type of gourami it is, some can't be mixed when they are both males.


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

yup, i guess he got bullied by the other male when i didn't see. but shouldn't he get better when he is alone in a tank and he doesn't see the other male anymore? anyway, i hope he feels better.
btw, in the pet store all the dwarf gouramis that are males live together, and they didn't seem to harm eachother, i don't know...
Thanks for the help though!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most petstores will tell you anything to make a sale, so take what ever they tell you with a grain of salt.

He was probably stressed beyond help by the time you put him into quarantine so he probably won't make it.


----------



## GriffH21 (Jul 11, 2009)

does the Gourami look swollen at all? Its very common in gouramis to get Dropsy. My male dwarf gourami got it and died after awhile. If it does have Dropsy its nothing you can prevent or treat just flush him and go get a new one.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh I just remembered this, a while back there was a science room at my school (actually I don't go to that school anymore) that had 3 large male gouramis in a small tank...a recipe for disaster. At the time I was new to fish keeping and thought they seemed fine. People started to notice they fighting a little, and being in a plan/hide free tank the weakest has to pay. So then we started to notice the smallest one lose his color and stop eating then the next day we found him dead, and on his side with no tail. Hmmm smart ay?


----------

